# Charter trip...



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

...greettings P & S'ers,

Here is a paste job from an email I got from Captain Gregory Buckner - the youngest charter Captain on the Bay. He is offering what seems to be an excellent deal on a package to fish trophies out of VB. Some of you guys 'n gals may be interested in getting a boatload to take advantage of it.

Here is the info:


*******************************************************

Valued Customers,


Now is the time to book your late Fall Chesapeake Bay Trophy Striper trip. Last season our Trophy fishing in November and December was as good as it has been in several years. And with the abundance of bait I have seen this year, I see no reason why this Fall will be any different than last Fall. Don't miss your chance to catch a Striped Bass which could weigh over 40 pounds, maybe even a 50 pound plus monster. Here are the dates still available........


November 10, 13, 19


December 1, 9, 10, 15, 16, 17, 21, 22, 23, 29, 30




Upon the end of the Chesapeake Bay season we will be fishing from Rudee Inlet at Virginia Beach, VA in January and February. For these winter trophy trips we will be fishing from my larger and newer boat "FIN FINDER". Captain/Mate Andrew Turner will be working as first mate on all of these winter charters. The fishing from VA Beach during January and February is truly world class. The colder water during the winter months causes baitfish and trophy stripers to group up in massive schools off the coast of VA Beach. When these schools collide it is a feeding frenzy and with the help of large ocean birds called Gannets and our radar which helps us find these birds the fishing action in unbelievable. For the VA Beach winter season I offer a two day package deal for $350 per person for 6 passengers which includes the following........


Day 1 charter departing around 9am
Day 2 charter departing around 7am
Tip for first mate for both charters
Fish Cleaning for both charters (two trophy stripers per person per day)
3 Hotel rooms with two beds per room
Breakfast at the Hotel


As for dates available for this package deal.......


January 19/20


February 2/3 3/4 9/10 10/11 16/17 17/18 18/19 19/20 21/22 23/24 24/25 25/26 26/27 28/march 1


Thanks,
Capt. Greg Buckner


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good deal....I am a local so I do not room or board. What's 1 day going for?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*N4d...*

...I don't know, but here is a link to his website where you'll be able to see pics of his fish - along with contact info.

Good luck if you get out! 

http://www.misssusiecharters.com/


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Might be a good excuse to put together a P&S charter trip. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Might be a good excuse to put together a P&S charter trip. Thanks for the link.


That would be cool.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Might be a good excuse to put together a P&S charter trip. Thanks for the link.


Let's do it. I'm in! :fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Let's do it. I'm in! :fishing:


I am working with the Captain now. I would like to plan a Chesapeake Bay trip. Who's interested? I need at least 30 anglers. I'm also pending the rate.

I would like to book a weekend date....2/23???? but open for a weekday trip.



> The FIN FINDER is licensed for 30 passengers in the Bay but only 6 passengers in the Atlantic. *I am only offering all day trips in the Ocean and the price for a one day trip is $800. *As for dates available.........
> 
> December 31
> 
> ...


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I might be game. I might be fishing a striper tournament Jan. 15-18, but if I decide not to fish that I'd be up for it.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Not to be a prick but has anyone thought about the local boats that are struggling around here before they book up the out of town guys. I'm not trying to start a fight but we are hurting here as much as anyone.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

kapoc said:


> Not to be a prick but has anyone thought about the local boats that are struggling around here before they book up the out of town guys. I'm not trying to start a fight but we are hurting here as much as anyone.


That's a good point Kapoc. I know of a guy that could really use the business that's out of Rudee Inlet. I'm thinking about fishing the Frostbite Challenge with him in January. It's 200 dollars per person, per day, and he's on a better boat. The boat he has is a 47 foot Buddy Davis. His name is captain Keith Harlan or Mega Bite Sport Fishing. I haven't fished with him yet, but know quite a few people that have and he can definitely put you on fish. Here's his site.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*whenever someone asks*

Capt. Greg is a local for some of us. Expanding his business to Va. for the winter run was a natural since he has always (since he was a mate) taken his customers down for a few weeks of cobia fishing each summer. He puts in the effort, and can do most types of fishing. He is not a sponsor so I’ve not mentioned him before, but whenever someone asks about charters I PM them Greg’s web site. 

The last time we booked him was for an evening of rock/croaker fishing with my family. Five adults and four kids, ages 6 to 84. He’s good with all ages, and does not skimp on the bait or effort. Homemade chum, with the hearts kept out for bait. Big strips of squid because “big croaker like a mouthful”. After an hour of chumming we all had our rockfish. Then as the sun was going down we went on to drift up the big croaker 2 at a time. Returning well after dark, he pulled out the knifes and worked the cleaning table until every fish was done and the filets were bagged. 

When it’s time to troll in the spring or late fall, again it’s an all out effort. The big homemade planers go out three lines to a side, then the deep drops off the back, and long lines without weight off of the roof. Some years back we would jig for trout, and for the last few years he has expanded the number of live lining trips during the summer months. There are many great boats, but the only captains I have been out with that are better would be E.K. and P. Spencer.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Drawnout your more than right I know keith he is a stand up guy and a great fisherman to boot...hime , Jake Hiles, Myself we are all hurting in the charter dept and are local by the way seen keiths wesite was cut off of your post ...not sure but might be not kosher with the admin so for anyone that needs the website links please feel free to PM me and I will provide a list

Thanks 
Capt. Mike Beane


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

kapoc said:


> Drawnout your more than right I know keith he is a stand up guy and a great fisherman to boot...hime , Jake Hiles, Myself we are all hurting in the charter dept and are local by the way seen keiths wesite was cut off of your post ...not sure but might be not kosher with the admin so for anyone that needs the website links please feel free to PM me and I will provide a list
> 
> Thanks
> Capt. Mike Beane


Captain Mike,

PM sent. Captain Greg only trolls the Chesapeake from MD...I need to set up an affordable trip, to troll or cast for stripers out of VB or Hampton Roads area.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

You can count on two from Richmond if the price and timing are right Al.


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

Those who do not adapt shall not survive.


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

you can get a hotel for $25 bucks at the days in on 11th and atlantic and book a trip on a sport boat so you wont have to worry about getting blown out


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

kapoc said:


> Not to be a prick but has anyone thought about the local boats that are struggling around here before they book up the out of town guys. I'm not trying to start a fight but we are hurting here as much as anyone.


Amen Mike!!!
I'm sure hes a great Capt but with times as tough as they are, support the local guys. No need to send what little money is coming in, back to Maryland (they fish our wters for free...we can't fish theirs). I've worked on the water mating here for the last three years. Have worked, and still do, with 6 different local captains and they all have been putting 40+lb fish on the boat this week. Not gonna get into advertising on the board, but if your interested in supporting the local guys that have local knowledge and experience, then send me a PM. And everyone will beat that price listed up above.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I am working with the Captain now. I would like to plan a Chesapeake Bay trip. Who's interested? I need at least 30 anglers. I'm also pending the rate.
> 
> I would like to book a weekend date....2/23???? but open for a weekday trip.


He can't troll for rock with 30 guys . Yes , the boat is licensed for 30 but not big enough to fish 30. JFYI . I have posted the link to Greg's site in the past as well and recommend him highly.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Better get some Bay trips going . Season is counting down.


----------

